
Serverless currently vulnerable to Arbitrary File Write - yamafaktory
https://github.com/serverless/serverless/issues/7402
======
yamafaktory
How big companies are dealing with such a case? At my company, we have a
mandatory audit step in the CI. Of course, one can still bypass it by dropping
the step in order to deploy but I'm curious to know how others deal with that.

